

Smartphone batteries that never die - chatman
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/personal-tech/computing/Coming-soon-Smartphone-batteries-that-never-die/articleshow/29863287.cms

======
pratkar
I call bullshit on whatever times of india publishes!

